# 1969 Datsun Stationwagon engine fit in a 78 200sx ?



## Mike Phillips (Jun 2, 2008)

1969 Datsun Stationwagon engine fit in a 78 200sx ?

I blew the head gasket in the L20B original engine in my 1978 200SX and would like to know if the engine out of a 1969 Datsun Stationwagon will bolt in using the same frame mounts for the L20B engine.

I don't know what size the 1969 engine is yet but I'm trying to find out, so far all I know is it's a good running engine out of a 1969 Datsun Stationwagon. (At least that's what I've been told)

My car has an 3 speed automatic, it's this one...

*1978 Datsun 200SX - Putting it back on the road...* 




















I've been trying to keep my investment low in this car so I don't want to rebuild the original motor at this time. So if I can find a good running motor that will bolt in and I can plumb it to run that would be ideal.

Mike


----------

